# Gorilla G15 Safety Harness



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

G15 Safety Harness


Looking for a new safety harness that will work in all seasons, streamline and lightweight? Then the new 2011 Gorilla G15 is for you.
Providing 360° range of movement along with the energy absorbing 30” tether system which stated by the Gorilla website; “outperforms conventional harness designs and reduces felt fall force by nearly 40%.” 
I found this harness to be very comfortable and the fully adjustable quick release buckle system was very easy to setup and it fit my not so perfect body very well. Also, the accessory clips, climbing strap/suspension relief strap are available for added safety. Padded waist and leg straps for support and a quick connect tree strap are included as well. The harness comes in Mossy Oak® Treestand® and fits waist sizes ranging from 25 inches to 51 inches. 
So, if you are in the market for a high quality safety harness with features of harness’s costing over a $100.00 dollars but, can’t spend that much go to www.GorillaTreeStands.com and check the G15 out for under a $100.00.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting
MOABHunting.com


----------



## preachereric1 (Jun 10, 2011)

love this harness way better than the hunter safety system.


----------

